# [ 2013 ] st. john usvi bound



## rynker (Jul 7, 2013)

Going to St. John for the first time!!!!  When taking the ferry over from St. Thomas, it quotes rates for bags.....is that just big bags or does carry on baggage count also as being charged?  Any other information is welcome!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 8, 2013)

rynker said:


> Going to St. John for the first time!!!!  When taking the ferry over from St. Thomas, it quotes rates for bags.....is that just big bags or does carry on baggage count also as being charged?  Any other information is welcome!



We took the ferry armed with backpacks and shopping bags and were not charged. (In fact, lots of people thanked us for shopping on St. Thomas and supporting their local economy.) Luggage and items that the crew has to handle and/or stow away in cargo, such as groceries and cases of liquor, will probably get charged.


----------



## legalfee (Jul 8, 2013)

Just take the car ferry. That way your luggage is in the trunk.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 8, 2013)

We went a couple years ago and did rent a car and took the car ferry.  If you decide to do this be sure the company you rent from will allow the car to go to St. John.  Some do and some don't.  This worked out great for us.


----------



## rynker (Jul 8, 2013)

Any car rental companies you'd recommend in St. Thomas for us to take the car to St. John?  Is the cost that more efficient to rent from St. Thomas than St. John?  Thanks!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 9, 2013)

rynker said:


> Going to St. John for the first time!!!!  When taking the ferry over from St. Thomas, it quotes rates for bags.....is that just big bags or does carry on baggage count also as being charged?  Any other information is welcome!



They charge per luggage - not carry on. This is also true for taxis (which are open-air buses mainly).

We have taken every mode of transport from StT to StJ.

We prefer to rent on StT and take car barge - quite easy regardless of perception by some.  Just head to RedHook - car barge is next to passenger ferry.  Cost $4 to enter lot (only on StT side). Choose 1-way only as you do not want to wait in StJ when returning - cost is $30-$35 one-way.  No charge per passenger or per luggage piece.

We use Amalie car rental (http://www.amaliecar.com/) - they charge a bit more, but cars are new and great working order.  We have used others and will stick with Amalie.  Amalie will meet you at STT with everything ready to go.  Same for return.


----------



## legalfee (Jul 9, 2013)

rynker said:


> Any car rental companies you'd recommend in St. Thomas for us to take the car to St. John?  Is the cost that more efficient to rent from St. Thomas than St. John?  Thanks!



It cost less to rent a car at STT. Anyone but Hertz allows their cars to ST John. Some will only let you take a Jeep. I've used Avis and had no problems.


----------



## JMSH (Jul 9, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> They charge per luggage - not carry on. This is also true for taxis (which are open-air buses mainly).
> 
> We have taken every mode of transport from StT to StJ.
> 
> ...



If you want to get in touch with Amalie Car Rental here is an email address...they are terrific. costin16@yahoo.com


----------



## kcgriffin (Jul 12, 2013)

*Some St John suggestions…*

Delbert Hill car and jeep rental (340) 776-6637 
I like them because they are located right downtown and you can park in their lot, parking can get to be a problem sometimes.

Starfish Market for Food

Restaurants
 Asolare (great for sunsets)
 Zozo (also sunsets)
 La Tapa
 Morgans Mango
 Lime Inn
 Rhumb Lines
 Paradiso at Mongoose Junction
 The new sushi restaurant in the Starfish Market Plaza surprisingly good!
 Joe’s BBQ hut in the center of town (it is open air, you can’t miss it!)
 Miss Lucy’s in Coral Bay for Sunday brunch
 Skinny Legs in Coral Bay for the best burgers on the island

Bars

• Make sure you visit the Beach Bar- Great entertainment and Sunday afternoon Jazz      jam session-great people watching, all the locals go! 
• Woody’s Seafood shack


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 12, 2014)

Bumping....any other restaurant favorites... Also your top "must do" beaches/bays.  We will want to swim/snorkel, from beach locations. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 12, 2014)

*Recommendations in St. John*

Hefleycatz,
We were in St Thomas/ St. John in January.  We only spent a day in St. John, but if you will be there for at least a few days, you MUST try Chateau Bordeaux!  It is on top of the mountain on one of the winding roads across St. John and the views are spectacular!  We just stopped there for drinks on our way back to Town from Skinny Legs (another MUST stop).  They are a french menu restaurant and there are a couple of shops adjacent to it.  Even though we didn't eat there I'm sure you will not be disappointed!

If you go to St. Thomas, I have a few other great restaurant recommendations.  

Have a great time.  

Brian


----------



## Conan (Apr 12, 2014)

hefleycatz said:


> Also your top "must do" beaches/bays.  We will want to swim/snorkel, from beach locations.



Our highlight for snorkeling was Waterlemon Cay. You park at Annaberg and hike 8/10ths of a mile along the shore, then it's an easy swim across the channel to the Cay itself. It's small enough you snorkel all the way around, then relax on the beach.  

Here's Google's view from above: 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...2!3m1!1s0x8c050d4998e26725:0x9ff773799ebad1a3






And here's the trail:


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 13, 2014)

I would love to do that...DH not so much.  Maybe once he sees how clear and beautiful the waters are...but I doubt it.   

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 17, 2014)

Our 2 favorite snorkel beaches are both a hike.  

Waterlemon is first.  The walk is long (and hot) but quite easy.  Pack light if you want to attempt this one.

Salt Pond is also very nice. It's about 1/4 mile walk downhill...which means that it's uphill on the way back.  Get there early if you want to get a spot of shade.

If you are adverse to hikes, then any of the beaches near Trunk Bay will work.  They'll just be busier.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 17, 2014)

I really want to try to get to Salt Pond.  Where is the Lameshur  hill that everyone warns about ? I'm really trying to put together a daily itinerary of the places we want to see.  Of course I want to get to the north shore beaches, but also want to see a little from the other sides too.   Any suggestions on best days for day boat trips? ( bad kitty to be specific)     I'm not sure if Memorial Day is a holiday for them ? Would places be closed? I'm starting to get so nervous and excited and can't really concentrate on much else.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 17, 2014)

Catz...
For the Coral Bay area - I would suggest Salt Pond.  The hike is not so bad.
An even longer hike would be from Salt Pond out to the Blue Cobblestone beach (on way to Nags Head).  We have walked it there/back, walked it and snorkeled back, and snorkeled there and back (long...).
If it is a full moon - there is a guided hike out to Nags Head (I am going to try and do this during a full moon in June).  You will need to get a car (4WD) to get out to Coral Bay.  Our favorite places to eat/drink are Shipwreck Landing and Miss Lucy's (I am not a fan of Skinny Legs - too swampy and no view)

Lameshur Hill? I guess that means the hill one must travel (by 4WD) to get to Lameshur beach?  Not sure why there would be a warning - it ain't that bad.  I made a video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sviOZLCqdcA&list=UU5XBUKwidwqKKZpEW0OO_mg
(of course if I put 'Cute Kitten' in the title - it would have gotten more views )

I have other videos of StJ (etc) on YouTube - some good - others...
(blujahz channel...)

Not sure about Holidays - I doubt Memorial Day would be an issue.
We are going out with Capt John Brandi (Palm Tree) this year for our BVI (Indians / Norman Island) trip.  We may do Bad Kitty again (still deciding) - BK is a good way to get out to The Baths (Virgin Gorda BVI) - but it is rushed as they cover a lot of ground.

We may also get a charter with a local 'kid' (from the TV show Survivor) that took over Island Roots - one of the few that go into Hurricane Hole and snorkel the mangroves.  Of course, I emailed them - and never heard back - not atypical for StJ (guess I need to call...)


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 17, 2014)

I've watched that and others of yours, did not know you were bluejahz.  ☺  I have just been reading about rental car places that do not want you to drive on lameshur where it is not paved.  I did just read that the "hill" had been paved and is better.  Thanks for the heads up about Skinny Legs, probably would have went.

Lee

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tia (Apr 18, 2014)

We like Skinny Legs,  last year the other half was into chili dogs and they won his competition of those he tried between STJ and STT.  We have taken our regular rental car via ferry to STJ several times and never had a problem so long as you stay on the main roads on the map. We have not gone over on a rainy day as no point to. I didn't' like Salt Pond, each to their own.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2014)

Tia said:


> We like Skinny Legs,  last year the other half was into chili dogs and they won his competition of those he tried between STJ and STT.  We have taken our regular rental car via ferry to STJ several times and never had a problem so long as you stay on the main roads on the map. We have not gone over on a rainy day as no point to. I didn't' like Salt Pond, each to their own.



I didn't say we didn't like the food at Skinny Legs - we just prefer to be more out in the open.  Anyway - I find the food quality on StJ directly related to how hungry we are - except for Ted)

For me, off the top of my head - beach-wise
(based on Robin, friends, hassle, beauty, snorkeling, weather/seas, sun-protect/time-of-day, sand quality, bugs, etc.):

Maho
Frances
Trunk (no cruise ships or after 4pm-sunset, free, protect against noseeums)
Hawksnest/Gibney
Leinster (Waterlemon)
Honeymoon/Solomon
Salt Pond (out to Bluecobblestone)
Jumbie
Lameshur
Cinnamon
Caneel
GCB (WSJ)

YMWV
(your mileage will vary)


----------

